# Survey of Expatriate Adjustment



## Tan Guat Hoon

Hi All,

I am conducting a study for my MBA research project at Universiti Sains Malaysia. The title of my study is “Impact of Personality Traits and Perceived Organisational Support on expatriate adjustment in a multicultural society”.

If you are an expatriate, I seek your participation in completing this questionnaire based on your honest opinion and experience. This questionnaire will take approximately 10-15 minutes of your valuable time to complete. 

Please click the link below:
freeonlinesurveys.com/s/E6Ydrdj6

Your response is ANONYMOUS and regarded as strictly CONFIDENTIAL. 

I am grateful for your participation and would like to extend my sincere gratitude to you.

Thanks.

Sincerely,
Tan Guat Hoon


----------

